# Where did the Freenet6 client go?

## Moonlight-Flower

Hello,

Where did the freenet6 client disappear to? The ipv6 document at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ipv6.xml?style=printable still mentions it, but it's not in the portage repository anymore.

Anyone have some idea where I can locate it again? Or would it be easier to manage it manually?

----------

## Ant P.

It doesn't seem to be in any layman overlays either...

You could set up a normal 6to4 tunnel, but that's a bit of hassle if you're behind a NAT.

----------

## mokia

Any id's?

-[Edit]----

Solved. 

Not removed, renamed.

new name: gateway6

configfile placed in:

/etc/gateway6/gw6c.conf

----------

